# Forget MBTI for a Second, Who are YOU, specifically?



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

*Three Favorite Activities*:

research

deconstructing things

reconstructing things

*Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? *

an indie coffee house on poetry/spoken word/open mic night
*
Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?

*it's all a bit blurred.. isn't it. This is probably closer to my _real_ voice than the one I project in the _real_ world. But eh, I suppose I enjoy the anonymity. 

*Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*

It's pretty much me... just alternate between with cats ears or a fox tail.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

ims1213 said:


> So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
> 1. Three Favorite Activities
> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
> 4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?


1. Reading, partying, winning.
2. A certain library I dream about every now and then. A very exclusive, rather large, very old library with very specific books. It actually has bouncers outside. I am not sure if such a library actually exists but if it does, am already a member.
3. Anon to repel freaks, pricks and stalkers. No escapism. I have plenty of actual social life, I don't need fora and online social networks for that.
4. Just who I already am.


----------



## A_D_Cloudsurfer (Aug 30, 2011)

From my earliest days I was a curious lad, amazed by the nature of the world around me. 
Dissecting fruits and veggies at three with a vivid imagination while playing with my food. I'm basically the same at the core. I never cared for violence,
and yet my favorite movies have to do with war. Playing with army guys was a favrorite passtime. But always, it had to do with the goodd guys being invaded by the bad and either fending them off, or fighting a heroic last stand. Those were also the type of war movies: Braveheart, Glory, Dances With 
Wolves, I Shall Fight No More Forever, etc. 
I have a joy for comedy starting with Ren and Stimpy and Weird Al as a youngster.
Unable to make friends do to an inability to understand them drove me to create an alter ego, a mad scientist, in the fourth grade in an attempt to get people to laugh in hopes to make a friend or two. Not quite successful.
I never could understand social graces or why things were the way they were. I would have asked adults, but they couldn't agree with each other and when 
they could, their answers were quite contradictory. School was dull, so I would have my head in the clouds rather than pay attention. I would never do 
homework, but I loved learning, so instead I would study on my freetime. 
Growing up, I was told that I lived in a free country. I was told that americans are free. Naturally I believed that being that it made sense that 
people would be free. I understood that freedom meant without restriction, so I always followed my own rules. It always boggled my mind that nobody
else seemed to get their definition of free out of the dictionary. 
My whole life I was told that I was stupid because I followed my own understanding, because I questioned mostly in my head and searched out the answers
for myself. If the adults had an answer that made sense, or were trustworthy in the slightest, I may have been more inclined to go along perhaps.
I grew up to be a man in love with learning. I haven't studied an anthill in a long time, but I study history, economics, philosophy, various areas of science,
humanity, and more. Studying every angle of every area of interest, digesting it all and spitting out the bones, usually by reading a small amount and leting my brain debate to find flaws. Looking for answers to areas in the world wher ther does not seem to be a good one. Piecing together the puzzle of everything. 
I have a great love for comedy that pokes fun at the ridiculous parts of society, as it gives my spirit a little relaxation. I'm mostly quiet, but goofy, charming, and very quick witted around people I am comfortable with. I see patterns in everything and crush fallacious viewpoints when someone throws them at
me. I hide my true emotions and taught myself to seem happy when need be (became tired of people always asking, "What's wrong, why don't you ever smile"? Why smile all the time? I still don't get it).
I don't like to see people bullied and have a soft spot for those who are considered weak.
I get great joy out of creating stories off the top of my head, especially in the presence of people I care about.
I believe that authority not given by direct consent of the person under it is slavery and evil. I always viewed it that way, first for myself, and as I grew,
I believed in freedom for everyone. 
I don't care much for video games, though I used to play a lot of role playing games. Games, movies, books, they never go he way that I want them to.
I'd rather make my own. My best friend and I, when we were kids, would play gi joes next to each other. I wanted to do it my way, andhad no desire to
force him to do so. Maybe the lack of public indoctrination has something to do with my thought patterns being different from everyone I know?
I don't really know where I'm going with this. Just rambling. I'm done for now.


----------



## See Above (Oct 4, 2011)

ims1213 said:


> So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
> 1. Three Favorite Activities
> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
> ...


1. A good day in the company of loved ones, reading, beach-combing in the late fall or early spring.
2. In my mind it is a snug house with a mansard roof, plum-colored with cream-colored accents, that sits on a little bluff overlooking a small beach colony and there is a little apple orchard out back and just beyond that, a river flows down a deep chanel into the sea. I sit on the porch in my wicker rocker enjoying the sounds and sun and smells, cradling my shotgun on my lap.
3. I am part curious cat and part exuberant dog. My personality tends to crawl into any cubby and happily trash the place. This is just another odd space to bounce around in.
4. Only one?


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know who I am. I'm constantly reevaluating life and reality and until I can grasp that then I have nothing to compare and contrast myself with, but I'll try.

I'm someone with a lot of passion. When I love something, you'll know. If I can't have that passion towards anything in my life I grow cold and depressed. I wallow in that until I can latch onto some sort of lesson and then apply that to my future and move on. I love things that might not be. I remember pretending to be sick on days when the history channel would have marathons dedicated to the supernatural, soaking up every last second of it. I like challenging myself. If I see a row of columns I'll try and make myself see the space between as the columns and the columns as a hidden place I've never been to. 

I love music. Music challenges me to find emotions in myself for situations I've never experienced and likely never will. I live for challenging my perspective. The second I become too use to a situation, I change my views on it.

I give my dreams a lot more importance than the average person. I've had dreams from when I was a child that still affect the decisions I make today. During dark times I turn to them as an escape. They've saved my life and formed my views more than any person has or could. 

I'm on better terms with the night than I am the day. The atmosphere it creates and the dramatic lighting all match my personality. Everything is darkened and only what matters stays illuminated. In that same way, I'm drawn to water. If I'm ever in a horrible mood, all I need to do is get in the bath and think. It's the only time my mind is clear.

Probably most importantly is how much I enjoy everything. I laugh so much. I see how hard the universe is pointing at something and no matter how I try and avoid it, I always end up right where I should have. The universe has a perverse sense of humor and although I'm projecting, I definitely like it.



Promethea said:


> I believe I was born in the wrong time period. I think a lot about what sort of role I would have had in the past, or future. In this life I am an observer and writer. There are times I engage reality but not in the ways most people do. I think I'm often seen as eccentric because I'm paying more attention to the trees moving, than the conversation everyone is having. Something natural, honest, real, is just far more interesting than whatever collective construct of muck they are vomiting into a pile in the middle of them all, together.


See, I don't think think you were born in the wrong time period at all. The world is changing in ways that won't be seen again for quite some time. Just posting your thoughts on this board could inspire someone who has the power to make your visions happen. By being alive right now you get to help decide what path society takes. It's an ambiguous period, but that's what makes it so special. Everything right now is transitional. Having someone like you question everything is so crucial in getting it right. I look forward to reading whatever it is you have to post because you're so good at saying what I'm thinking in a way that I never could. 

It's reassuring to know there are people like you out there. It's one of the reasons I love this forum so much. Yes, there are those that are here just to find new ways to conform, but there are others who discuss things that I'd never be able to with my friends in real life. So thank you.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities
Writing, video games, doing whatever with friends 

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
Um, I suppose my bedroom of whichever residence I'm staying... I always try to make my bedroom truly encapsulate me. 

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
I've never thought about it. I don't really care if people on here know who I am, but I don't deem it as an escape either. 

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
Um... If I accurately described her, it would make me super vulnerable and it would also take like nine billion paragraphs. Let's see. Um... it's honestly difficult to put it into words. I honestly have no idea how to accomplish that.


----------



## QuietStorm (Mar 17, 2012)

1. Writing (all sorts of things), Singing (although, I'm apparently bad at it) and dancing to my favorite kpop songs, playing badminton with my god-brother or whoever is around and up for a game.

2. Any random park gazebo; in a heavily wooded area on a bench...or on the ground but most likely near to an outlet if one is around; or inside my house ... mostly the last one unless I get outside: then I could be _anywhere!_

3. I like the 'anonymity' but the truth is, after a while, people know who you are. Or at least, they know your persona - if you aren't really who you present yourself to be. I'm a pretty private person, so I prefer not being too common. I don't think... I answer the question properly.

4. I've always seen myself as this confident young woman who doesn't care about what other people think, and is aware of her capabilities and never goes beyond them. She also has a great sense of humor and eventually finds and enjoys a great love. Yea, I want to be like her someday. But for now, I'll just write stories about her - which I have.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

ims1213 said:


> So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
> 1. Three Favorite Activities
> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
> ...


 1. Reading, video games, Daydreaming
2.On a green hill, 55 degrees, grass 6 inches high. One tree at the top, very windy, cloudy, no sun.
3.the anonymity I really care less, just to express myself without having to look at the opposing parties facial expressions.
4.This is a toughie. Ideally very arrogant. Never misses a beat and knows how to anaylize in full, like sherlock holmes. A general, person in power maybe. To be slicing enemies into ribbons in a war everyday. For people to appreciate my thoughts, ultimately impressing people constantly. Having a wife with the same personality as mine....so on and so forth


----------



## Minerva1 (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Traveling (whether it be by foot, plane or bike) Written Works (reading, writing) Sleeping 
2. My essence... I suppose I feel best when I am in solitude, reading in nature. Preferably by a pond or small body of water. Lots of trees around, no technological disruptions. Reading is then followed up by consuming rum and listening to Frank Zappa which I suppose would be a technological disruption. 
3. I don't care either way. 
4. I've always envisioned myself as a wise man. I am an old man in this vision for reasons I do not know. I'd like to be someone that others turn to for advice and trust the advice that I give them. I want to leave behind writings of my philosophies in hopes that some day they may be relevant in any way to any person that reads them.


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*

-I really do like to read and not only read for the hey of of it, but to be engaged in what I am mentally devouring and learn from it.
-Solitary activities which involve little to no interruption from the outside world.
-That leads into my other favorite activity, which is searching for, researching about and listening to music. Eventually, I will be able to play an instrument or two, my favorites being the violin and the electric bass. I love music and I have respect for those who are creative enough to express themselves in that medium. Music I listen to includes Scott Walker, Morrissey, The Smiths, David Bowie, Kraftwerk, Nina Hagen, Klaus Nomi and Madonna. I love ambient pieces, classical music, electronic, dance anything that creates a world for itself that I could get lost in.

2. *Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
Libraries are my essence. I love the library.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*

I prefer the anonymity of forums like these. I am still able to share my thoughts and my thoughts have no gender, race or class distinctions. And I don't wish to enforce those constraints by being concerned with presenting private details of my life.

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*

I want to be myself fully and fearlessly foremost. I understand that myself may be a combination of other personality types that have affected me in one way or another; everyone is a rip off of everyone else. But you can combine influences until you make something new, something unique. My philosophy of self-realization is a bit like alchemy, transmuting (transforming) foreign substances into what you what them to be, something more precious than what you began with. 

Alright, the characteristics that embody the person I want to be: formidable strength of will and character, piercing intelligence, the ability to see beyond my immediate surroundings and benevolent reservedness. This vision is intimate, but I always envisioned myself as a powerful commander who leads the country under the principles of freedom and autonomy, a high priestess, and illuminated initiate; someone who knows that true power extends beyond this world. Other visions of myself would be that I am this cutting-edge cultural sophisticate and intellectual recluse living in my dark apartment dolling out strange interviews to bewildered journalists on a sparsely noted basis...On a less grandiose level, I'd just like to know what I am talking about. Go to university be called on in class and actually have something other than incoherent mutters to say.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

1. Successfully producing a song. Talking to attractive females. Being smarter than everyone else.
2. Well, I'm always at the library, but in my mind, it's as if I'm talking to a mental audience like I'm doing stand-up, a la Seinfeld or Louie. 
3. I can go either way on that one. 
4. A very studious, intelligent person. I have the ENTP look, but maybe nicer looking, and more mysterious.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
-Friends
-Video Games
-Learning Computers

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
By myself at my house most likely as for where to find me. I don't have a place that represents my 'essence'. That makes no sense.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
There are advantages and disadvantages to each. I would prefer some people knowing more about me, but I have said too much here to actually invite them here.

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*
Wealthy, successful, traveling the world, social, and in control.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 2, 2012)

ims1213 said:


> So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
> 1. Three Favorite Activities
> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
> ...


1a. Discussing (future)
b. Creating music
c. Reading

2. On a cliff by the sea reading books
3. Like anonymity
4. I want be myself but I would like to achieve more.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

ims1213 said:


> 1. Three Favorite Activities


Listening to music.
Good food.
Hacking in the general, not in the computer related, but certainly not restricted from computer.



> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.


I'd say a park represents my essence.
1. Uni library. 
2. Starbucks or equivalent coffeehouse. 
3. Elegant restaurant.



> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?


Yes, im more free with what i say. I would not mind revealing my self but i have said too much here to do that.



> 4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?


This question will take a while too answer. And i dont have the time at this point. But i will say this, successful, competent, and secure.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

1. Exploring, writing, horseback riding.

2. I'd have to say the Badlands in South Dakota. Pretty much sums it up.

3. I like the anonymity, sure. It's easier to say things if I don't have to actually see the person. It's more like talking to a computer or...I don't know, sitting in confessional or something? It's fairly impersonal, and that's what I prefer.

4. I don't see anything specific. Just a plain person dressed in gray, no face, no hair, nothing remarkable whatsoever.


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

Favourite doings would be playing music, physical activities (what ever it might be, playing sports, tricking, playing foootbag, riding a bike etc) and drawing (the way you can build things up and try to capture all the essential features to represent something on the drawing feels awesome, more so if animating, which I'd also consider under my affection for drawing, since it is drawing, no arguments there, right?)

I'd say that I either don't know of such a place right now or it doesn't matter that much on the actual place but rather how my mindset is in that specific place at that specific moment. Meaning that I can feel connected to the same place and not depending on the state of my internal world. You might find me anywhere outside since I take extensive walks quite often, or at home.

Usually being in an internet environment at first I don't mind sharing information about myself, but as time passes I get more reserved, which I think might be the case here, I've been here for two years now for what it's worth. (Though, posting in this thread might suggest the opposite.)

I want to be someone self-reliant. That should summarise it all up.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities
Debate
Reading
Drinking

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
I'd love to say in the highlands in Scotland, on top of Ben Lommond. The summit of that mountain is my favourite place in the world.

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?

I don't really care too much what you guys think and all that about me. I'm on here for the fact this isn't too bad of a forum.

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?

I see myself, and fortunately my friends see me in the same light: as a natural adviser, strategist and organiser, if people want something to get sorted they come to me, why? Because its what I do. And because I haven't time for sentiment I can cut through the crap and sort everything so much faster than those who insist on being sulky idiots.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 16, 2011)

1. Cooking, playing violin in an orchestra, and (let's face it) browsing the internet.
2. Home, my room. Quiet bookstores and cafes. Libraries.
3. I don't know. Anonymity isn't important to me because I have nothing to hide. I want to know about _other _people.
4. Future me? Hopefully a doctor, and a mom too. A strong, intelligent, compassionate, caring, inspiring person. I want to make a difference in the world, as cliche as it sounds.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

1- Reading, writing, and learning. 
2- The woods, you'd find me in a library probably. 
3- I don't mind people here knowing who I am or what I look like. However I mind people in real life to read about my thoughts and feelings without me knowing. 
4- someone responsible, strong, and empathetic in their own way. Also someone with great self control.


----------



## BIOS (Mar 18, 2012)

1.
- Theorizing
- learning
- browsing the web

2.
My room, especially when there are a lot of equations on my whiteboards... gotta love some nice equations.

3.
I love the anonimity, it allows you to be yourself. I don't want people in my surroundings to know what i'm thinking, what my problems and personal issues are.

4.
A respected and very knowledgeable man who is an eminent scientist with his name attached to an equation. Someone remembered through time because of his contributions to science.


----------

